# The Oculus Rift - Just got to test it out. Wow!



## capoeiraesp (Jul 18, 2013)

I still want to vomit. 
Seriously, I haven't been so amazed by a piece of gaming technology ever. 
I just hung out with one of the writers for Penny Arcade. During dinner he let on that he had one with his laptop back at his hotel that I could test. 
I got to test a good variety of games. Please excuse the generic descriptions. 
- mystical world
- quake!
- underwater world
- space flight 
- roller coaster! Almost fell off my chair
- cartoon world 
- space simulator flying game

This thing is the next step in reality gaming. It's everything I wished Fade to Black VR was back in the early 90s.


----------



## Malkav (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a close friend who has been following this product for a while now, from what he's been telling me it seems pretty badass 

I thought it would be cool if you could do something like Facebook/Bandhappy for musicians where you could perhaps have a rating system and a randomised jam setting so that you could be sitting in your room chilling wearing your oculus rift but in your virtual world your actually chilling on a mountain or in an underwater glass city or whatever having a live over the net jam with other musicians who you have or have not met before all projected in front of you with their instruments as well .

I know it'll be a long time off before the technology and the bandwidth gets there, but I thought it would be a pretty rad musical social network thing, and would go a long way to allowing musicians who can't find other musicians interested in having a tasty jam with them still connect and have the opportunity to push themselves out of their comfort zone that way.

With a rating system it could also evenly and fairly match beginners or good players in groups with specific goals, so if you wanna try improvising entirely new compositions or in certain genres on the spot you could get randomly teamed up with other people of various skill levels, kinda like the RDF system in WoW but with music. Then say it puts together your random team it can make sure that beginners getting into it will be paired with advanced players who can keep the improv going, and for the advanced players who don't want to hear the beginners messing up their jams there could be a mute feature so in your personal mix you don't have to deal with that 

Or somesuch ramblings of that nature...

Sorry I got a bit carried away there, I just think this unit could open up a pretty amazing new world of experiences


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been more-or-less following its development through tested.com, and that particular device seems like the most exciting piece of technology to come out in recent years. I am looking forward to owning one of these once they're available .

Also, I envy you for getting to try one and not me


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 18, 2013)

Love the band online idea, I'm sure it'll develop in time. 

I'm still buzzing with excitement this morning. I'm hoping to have another go at it in the next few days. Since I work with special needs kids the potential for this device to improve their lives is unfathomable. It's so immersive and literally meditative because of the audio visual immersion. Throw in the right smell stimulus and a hand/gesture controller and look out!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 19, 2013)

So do tell... Is it better than the VirtualBoy?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 19, 2013)

I never got to play the Virtual Boy because it never came to Australia. I always pestered my dad to get me one when he went to the USA too.
At this point, the DEV kits don't even use a full HD display, it's not even HD and I was blown away. It's just so sickeningly immersive. The underwater simulator was really so much like scuba diving purely from the perspective that as you go along the ocean floor you can look up and BAM!, there's a whale or reef shark or something around you.


----------



## Osorio (Jul 19, 2013)

Questions: Have you got any headaches? Or nausea? Did you use it for long?

I'm EXTREMELY skeptical about this thing...


----------



## Malkav (Jul 19, 2013)

The Atomic Ass said:


> So do tell... Is it better than the VirtualBoy?


 
A friend of mine had tried the Virtualboy and claimed it was crap, something about the image appearing on a screen in your vision so it was just kinda like looking at a monitor while wearing blinkers.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 19, 2013)

Venneer, you're from Rio. Man, I may have one by September and I'll be heading to Rio then!
I didn't have any issues with headaches but I did get nauseous. I'd had a pretty big meal about 30 minutes beforehand (beer, chips, fried fish) so that didn't help. I'm heading out to PAXAus now and i'll be trying it again so I'll let you know if it's better without a belly full of food. You do adjust it the experience though.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 19, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see how long it takes for porn to show up on this thing. Someone already did something for Glass, so this is probably next on their radar (if it's not done already).


----------



## DrZoidberg (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere that porn already WAS in development, if I remember correctly by a decently well known studio.


----------



## Osorio (Jul 19, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Venneer, you're from Rio. Man, I may have one by September and I'll be heading to Rio then!
> I didn't have any issues with headaches but I did get nauseous. I'd had a pretty big meal about 30 minutes beforehand (beer, chips, fried fish) so that didn't help. I'm heading out to PAXAus now and i'll be trying it again so I'll let you know if it's better without a belly full of food. You do adjust it the experience though.



Heh, have a good trip. Rio is pretty cool on visits. 

Do come back with some more insight on how this thing works... As someone who loathes 3D, I'm interested in as much perspective as I can get on this. The technology looks great, but something tells me I would not react too well to it.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 19, 2013)

DrZoidberg said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere that porn already WAS in development, if I remember correctly by a decently well known studio.



Yeah I heard about that too.

The Oculus Rift looks so damn cool, it sure is the next step in the evolution of gaming, and not just gaming. It can be for virtually anything.

And check this out:
Omni: Move Naturally in Your Favorite Game by Virtuix &mdash; Kickstarter

Damn cool! I want that! Let me just take a stroll through Skyrim!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 20, 2013)

OK. I just got to try the new Full HD version (there are only a few in the world). It was F&*%ING excellent! I didn't experience any nausea this time and the depth and colours to the demo game/environment were excellent. The headpiece is super light as well. Best of all, I got to talk to the VP about my desire to use it in special needs education. Ball is rolling...


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 20, 2013)

I work as a game artist and we have 2(!) of these at the office, still have to try one of them out though


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 20, 2013)

Holy crap! How have you not tried it?
What are you guys planning on making for it?


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 20, 2013)

Well one of them now sits at one of the guys' home and the other is still in packaging because the guys tried the first one out already during a weekend a few weeks ago haha.
Right now we're not planning on anything, we just ordered them to experiment with them for now I think.
But when it's time we actually start working with these I'll definetely be the first in line to try


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 20, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> I never got to play the Virtual Boy...





Malkav said:


> A friend of mine had tried the Virtualboy...



You guys missed my sarcasm.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 20, 2013)

DrZoidberg said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere that porn already WAS in development, if I remember correctly by a decently well known studio.



This is definitely true. I read about somewhere. It was funny because that's the only thing about the Oculus Rift I could remember at first, so I thought he was about to tell us about his reality porn experience


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 21, 2013)

The whole porn thing via virtual reality is quite disturbing. 
On another note. I decided to look up The Lawnmower Man yesterday as it was one the original things to spark my interest in VR as a kid. 
What was that Ben Stiller flick where there was the special need guy movie that he made in it? Well, I couldn't help but think of that when I watched the preview for The Lawnmower Man. 
I cant access YouTube at work right now. Could someone embed the theatrical trailer please?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried a Rift a while back, and it definitely blew me away! VERY impressive piece of tech! It's a childhood dream come true, and this time it's not a useless piece of junk!


----------



## Malkav (Jul 22, 2013)

The Atomic Ass said:


> You guys missed my sarcasm.


 
My bad


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 22, 2013)

I really, really want developers to put out great FPS games with this.


----------



## MFB (Jul 22, 2013)

Despised_0515 said:


> I really, really want developers to put out great horror-survival games with this.



FTFY


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 22, 2013)

I want to see Pokemon in 3D. 

For serious. I want to ride my F--king bicycle through Pallet town with the Rift. Is this like a peripheral device, or is it more like a dedicated system? I almost hope it's more of a system since the big three would probably just try to duplicate it as opposed to taking the extra time to code their first-party games to work with it.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 22, 2013)

After speaking with developers and the guys at Oculus on the weekend, I'd dare say you'll have those within the next 18 months or at least the horror game by then.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 22, 2013)

Imagine some big MMO (like Blizzards upcoming MMO or Elder Scrolls Online) with this and the Omni, and with Kinect support. Full VR. For the first time. Ever.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 22, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Imagine some big MMO (like Blizzards upcoming MMO or Elder Scrolls Online) with this and the Omni, and with Kinect support. Full VR. For the first time. Ever.



Jesus. I hadn't thought of that. Paired with full body movement-tracking technology this thing would kick some SERIOUS ass. I don't know how "real" the Kinect would make it feel though, as I don't have much experience with it, other than playing Just Dance 3 with friends of mine  (and I was very impressed with it).


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldn't be too keen on the idea of full VR just yet; all it takes is one psychopath to make a game and then disable the log out menu and BAM! - we're living in Sword Art Online

(TL;DR version of SAO's plot - guy makes MMO, traps everyone inside and if you die - you die in real life as well)


----------



## Sofos (Jul 23, 2013)

MFB said:


> I wouldn't be too keen on the idea of full VR just yet; all it takes is one psychopath to make a game and then disable the log out menu and BAM! - we're living in Sword Art Online
> 
> (TL;DR version of SAO's plot - guy makes MMO, traps everyone inside and if you die - you die in real life as well)



sounds like a ripoff of .hack//SIGN haha


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad you brought up the OMNI. That's the other half of the childhood dream equation.

For those who've not heard of OMNI or seen it, please look.
Omni: Move Naturally in Your Favorite Game by Virtuix &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 23, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> sounds like a ripoff of .hack//SIGN haha


I'm to understand it is.


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> sounds like a ripoff of .hack//SIGN haha



Sort of, but I thought .hack's plot was only for that one character who was stuck in the game and everyone else was fine? I don't know, but point is, most full VR's revolve around people fighting for their lives so .... that.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 8, 2013)

Just bumping this to say that...


my Rift is in the mail.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 8, 2013)

posting here so I remember to look this up at home, sounds badass


----------



## Xaios (Aug 8, 2013)

I definitely want to try one of these things. You can always rely on John Carmack to innovate.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 14, 2013)

I've had my Rift for 3 days now. So awesome!


----------



## Malkav (Aug 14, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> I've had my Rift for 3 days now. So awesome!


 
Awesome dude! 

Does this mean there's a publicly available version now? or did you get one of the Dev kits?

Couldn't find any info on their site about a consumer version being out yet


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 15, 2013)

It's the DEV version so it's only 720p, has slight latency and isn't the final shell. That said, it's amazing and the fact that it will be improved is just incredible. I'm exploring its uses in special education for theraputic measures. 
I tried the 1080p version at PAXAus and it was a great improvement on something already great.


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 15, 2013)

I heard John Carmack is with these guys now. It is destined for greatness.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally read about this stuff last night and it is pretty cool. I wish I had time to do some work with this stuff. I'm thinking a hack n slash action adventure game where you use a plastic sword as the controller would be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 15, 2013)

It really opens up another realm of interactivity. I love it. 
Can't wait for lessons where I can have kids visit The louvre or experience history as someone directly involved ie role-play a commander of a ww2 battle.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 19, 2013)

How does quake play on this thing?wtf?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 20, 2013)

Quake's pretty sweet, although the controls really show their age/limitations.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope that the market version will be 1080p or more.Now the resolution is way down but still...


----------



## Axe Cop (Sep 16, 2013)

Using the Rift with a multi directional treadmill is a thing in testing.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 17, 2013)

The 1080p version was markedly better, especially when moving/panning quickly. 
After using the Oculus Rift for several weeks now I am still very impressed and it's great that so many developers are providing free software to try out. If you're desperate/keen I recommend getting a DEV kit. It's cheap and still really impressive.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 18, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> The 1080p version was markedly better, especially when moving/panning quickly.
> After using the Oculus Rift for several weeks now I am still very impressed and it's great that so many developers are providing free software to try out. If you're desperate/keen I recommend getting a DEV kit. It's cheap and still really impressive.



you've gotten a chance to try the 1080p one? Did you go to a con or tradeshow or something?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 18, 2013)

Oculus + Omni + some data gloves would be sweet.

It is kind of funny watching a new wave of this tech come out though, given most of this stuff was around in 95/96 and the companies died out.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 18, 2013)

^ I don't know a lot about the issue, and I could well be wrong, but didn't those companies die out basically because their product was way too expensive and the existing technologies (or, at least, the ones used) made their products feel too unnatural to justify dishing out that much cash for a unit? I mean, it's not like they died out because people didn't want the experience, they just wanted it to be better, especially at that price. That seems to be exactly what's become available today; a usable/workable design at a decent price tag.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 20, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> you've gotten a chance to try the 1080p one? Did you go to a con or tradeshow or something?



There was a 'secret' trial at PAXAus this year. Worked out great because I got to meet the VP of Oculus and convince him that I needed it for my project.


----------



## necronile (Sep 21, 2013)

About the porn stuff.
Why is that when some new computer related tech comes out, 
somehow porn comes to people's mind.
Porn supposed to be a Fap n' Go thing for all I care.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 21, 2013)

^ I guess it's kind of like a Rule 34 kind of concept.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 27, 2013)

I watched videos of this a few weeks ago; specifically Jamie from Mythbusters using it, and commenting on how neat it is. 

If it stays at $300 or so, I'll definitely buy into this for when Destiny comes out. That'll be sweet.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 29, 2013)

When I spoke with the VP of Oculus he said they want the final retail version to be about $200 or less.


----------



## Pav (Sep 29, 2013)

The Atomic Ass said:


> You guys missed my sarcasm.



Don't worry. I remember the Virtual Boy. I caught the sarcasm.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 29, 2013)

Minecraft on this thing would be childish fun  I'll definitely get destiny with this thing.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 30, 2013)

Minecraft is probably my favourite thing on it so far. Digging and building by directing your head is great and the Creepers are huge.


----------



## Osorio (Oct 1, 2013)

necronile said:


> Why is that when some new computer related tech comes out, somehow porn comes to people's mind.



Because of the "accolades".

Penis-Powered Game Gets Oculus Rift Support

"As website Destructoid points out, the new patch supposedly makes this the first sex game with Oculus Rift support"


----------



## technomancer (Oct 1, 2013)

necronile said:


> About the porn stuff.
> Why is that when some new computer related tech comes out,
> somehow porn comes to people's mind.
> Porn supposed to be a Fap n' Go thing for all I care.



The porn industry has always driven technology... the reason VHS won over Beta boiled down to Sony refusing to allow adult videos on the Beta format.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just wanted to post this update:



They've improved a bunch of things on the Oculus Rift, including higher resolution and much higher frame rates. So much so that they've given it its own prototype model name: "Crystal Cove." Sounds really exciting. The video is quite tech-y, but it offers a lot of insight, and it's really exciting to see and hear in detail what it is they're working on. I can just imagine what they have planned down the road!


----------



## Datura (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd have way too many intrusive thoughts about derealisation after using something like that in order to ever try it.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't be a wuss. Just try one when you can. I have two!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 20, 2014)

Ive been following the oculus for a while through a few youtubers I follow.

Definitely going to be buying one of these, i'd buy the developer kit now but Im not sure I want to invest in the work in progress at the price.

Maybe in a couple months.

Been watching a lot of horror game playthroughs with the oculus these last few months.
Can you imagine SCP with this thing? oh dear god that must be terrifying.


----------

